# Danish radio host kills rabbit during live show about animal welfare



## DjulezTomAndFranky

Awful 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...-live-show-about-animal-welfare-10275826.html


----------



## Lokin4AReason

people .... just getting dumber =0(

I bet any money if it was a dog or cat, he wouldn't been running for his life w/ the mob behind him


----------



## stevesmum

Sick. Ruined my day.


----------



## Azerane

Very much the wrong way to prove a point he was trying to make. That being said, he got probably exactly what he wanted which was a lot of attention on the matter.

It's a tricky one, because killing a rabbit for meat, apparently he went about it the correct way etc. and I'm glad they didn't just dispose of the rabbit after, but killing an animal should not be a means of making a point.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

My feeling is that he was just seeking sensationalism and this brand of journalism has always been "yellow" to me. He could have shown pictures of any meat counter to illustrate his point--it gives me the same feeling as seeing the picture of the Petland employee posted to her face book page after "drowning 2 sick rabbits" and then crying about all the furor and getting charged with animal cruelty--I can still see the sick ear to ear smile she displayed while holding those 2 poor bunnies up by their ears after their murder--a sociopathic moment if ever there was one. Karma, and if thoughts could do anything he'd already be a charcoal briquet.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

I believe in and support rabbits as both pets and livestock, but I think this went about "education" in the wrong way. No one who was on the fence about this topic is going to hear about this and say, "Oh yes, this sounds reasonable." In fact, it would turn almost anyone off to the idea of humane agriculture.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer

I agree with OakRidgeRabbits and Azerane. I think this person majorly crossed a line. There's a difference between humanely dispatching a meat rabbit for food; and buying what appears to be a lionhead bunny from a pet store and killing it bicycle pump on air (regardless of whether or not he ate it). Personally the story made my stomach turn. I'm 100% for livestock rabbits, but this just was sensationalism and in my opinion; un-needed and cruel.


----------



## jlbunny

Azerane, no, not the correct way.
Stroking a rabbit and then beating it three times with a bicycle pump and THEN having to strangle the poor thing is not humane.

Allan went from a pet store, to a home (of one of the radio's staff) where he was named and was apparently treated nicely and played with, then to the studio where he was held and stroked by the person who then killed him. I imagine his expectation was to continue to be cared about. Not of suddenly dying painfully.


----------



## Watermelons

Topic closed.


People eat animals all over the world.
Remember every time you eat a burger, that there are people who keep cows as pets just as you keep rabbits.
The rabbit in question was euthanized humanely according to written guidelines.
Nothing illegal or technically wrong was done here.
WE WILL NOT BE PERMITTING LINKS TO PETA ON THIS SITE!
NO PETITIONS.
We will NOT be discussing this.


----------

